# ketamine treatment for depression



## Adondevamos (Jan 4, 2018)

Is anyone aware of a doctor in Mexico offering ketamine treatments for depression? I'm talking about IV or intra-muscular treatments. There was a doctor doing this in Ajijic but he is no longer there. 

PLEASE do not respond with comments about alternatives to ketamine, dangers of ketamine etc. I have been successfully treated with IV ketamine in the US (and Ajijic) for over 2 years. Please don't respond unless you are aware of a doctor providing this treatment somewhere in Mexico.


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

Adondevamos said:


> Is anyone aware of a doctor in Mexico offering ketamine treatments for depression? I'm talking about IV or intra-muscular treatments. There was a doctor doing this in Ajijic but he is no longer there.
> 
> PLEASE do not respond with comments about alternatives to ketamine, dangers of ketamine etc. I have been successfully treated with IV ketamine in the US (and Ajijic) for over 2 years. Please don't respond unless you are aware of a doctor providing this treatment somewhere in Mexico.


I realize you are not looking for alternatives, and this is not immediately available - however have you seen the medical trials for esketamine - a nasal spray with the effectiveness of ketamine - and possibly not all the health risks.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...ers-say/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.a7363431feb0


----------



## Adondevamos (Jan 4, 2018)

Stevenjb said:


> I realize you are not looking for alternatives, and this is not immediately available - however have you seen the medical trials for esketamine - a nasal spray with the effectiveness of ketamine - and possibly not all the health risks.


Yes, thanks, I have. As soon as this gets to market I will be first in line.


----------

